# How soon after death does a will get dealt with?



## lucylou (26 Mar 2006)

Hi all, 
Just wondering if anyone knows how long it takes for a will to get sorted after some one dies, and how are beneficiaries notified? is it something the solicitor deals with? Also if a family of the deceased were opposed to someone recieving their share according to will, can they do anything about it? Not sure if someone will feature in a will, are they made "public"?
Thanks.


----------



## ClubMan (26 Mar 2006)

Anything useful on ?


----------



## bobboy (27 Mar 2006)

Your solicitor should be able to help you with your queries, to be on the safe side.


----------



## tonora (13 Apr 2006)

Similar but not the same question. 
My husband is sole executer for his fathers will. His father died last year. Probate has been granted but in the meantime my husband has become seriously ill and will be unable to perform his duties as executor for the foreseeable future. Who now looks after his fathers will?


----------

